# Fancy plecos



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

L135









L260









L17









LDA33









L75









L264









L14









L333









L114









L141


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

L262









L66









L46









L47









And the new monsters









L24









L26









Megalancistrus cf. barrae









L154


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

excellent pics. i like the l46


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Beautiful plecos dude.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that discus tank is sweet


----------



## pmpncow (Dec 13, 2004)

cool.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those are some massive plecos.


----------



## lighter (Mar 2, 2004)

Beautiful plecos!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Holy smokes







what an amazing collection


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive








especially that scarlet pleco (L24). You always seem to have such a great fish in stock, my compliments


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, awesome stock, Adrien















They're all gorgeous, but I really like that L262!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

My pleco. I just acquired it a week ago. My Nepali friend gave it to me, its in the P tank for sure. I just dunno what kind it is.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

that are some cool looking fish!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, some of them are prety sweet, others are nasty


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

camotekid said:


> My pleco. I just acquired it a week ago. My Nepali friend gave it to me, its in the P tank for sure. I just dunno what kind it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a Sailfin Pleco (Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps).


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

great looking plecos. very nice selection


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome Pleco`s!!!









Here`s a big one:


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

janus said:


> Awesome Pleco`s!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@ Judazzz Isn`t this also an Adonis?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

janus said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Pleco`s!!!
> ...


Nope: it's a Pseudacanthicus histrix, a species closely related to the Adonis Pleco (Acanthicus adonis) and Acanthicus hystrix (confusing, eh?







)
For more fancy stuff, check this site out: www.amazon-exotic-import.de


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

omfg that huge one is crazy


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


Nice site,


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i like them all i love l numbers im thinking of getting a few myself


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> janus said:
> 
> 
> > janus said:
> ...


wow that is alot of l numbers there distincly unique


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

Whats the common name for LDA33?

--Dan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whats the common name for LDA33?
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]930041[/snapback]​


Snowball or Big White Spot Pleco (Latin name Baryancistrus sp., also known as L142)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

woah, those are some amazing plecos~!


----------

